# My Journey...last bits of advice before i head off! (Photos included)



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I'm sure you're probably all bored of me by now, but i had a horrid easter weekend involving booze, chocolate and all sorts of rubbish, so i need to type this out and just get advice, inspiration and motivation from others on the forum.

Basically, just a refresher for you, i am 21 years old, 5 foot 11 inches, i weigh 182lbs and approximately 20ish% body fat.

This is a photo of me i took as i got in from work this evening.










This photo actually does me justice, considering it makes me look quite trim. However, i am far from trim and i look very different in the mirror through my eyes rather than a camera lense.

Here is now a photo of my dreaded 'Muffin tops'...










Now that's a lot of fat, so that's got to go. I also find that when i tense my chest and expand my rib cage to try and make myself look bigger, i look like such a weird shape, like really horrible and just super thick around the trunk. I also get a weird bit of fat under my arm pit around the side of chest and back, so here are some photos showing that, which also needs to be stripped off!

















I am literally just so fed up of my body! I just want to get something down and stick to it...so, i've written a new diet plan! (I bet you're all thinking "Oh Joy!") So here goes, i won't go into too much details with the macros from each meal cause you're all knowledgeable to know what a good meal should look like, but i will include total calories, carbs, proteins and fats at the end. Here goes...

Breakfast - 7am

40g Asda Ready Oats with water

2 scrambled egg whites

2 Multi-vitamin tabs

1 glucosamine tab

1 l-carnitine tab

1 omega 3, 6 + 9 tab

Meal 2 - 10am

2 scoops Gaspari MyoFusion with 400ml water (50g protein, 10g carbs, 6g fat)

Lunch - 12:30pm/1pm

100g Cooked chicken breast (is this enough? Maybe up to 150g?)

50g uncooked brown rice (35.8g carbs)

1 glucosamine tab

1 l-carnitine tab

1 omega 3, 6 + 9 tab

Meal 4 - 3:30pm/4pm

130g Tuna in sunflower oil

50g uncooked Wholewheat Penne Pasta

Pre-workout - 5:45pm

1 scoop Cellucor C4

Post-workout - 7:30/8pm

2 scoops Gaspari MyoFusion with 400ml water (50g protein, 10g carbs, 6g fat)

2 scoops CNP Pro-Fuel (47.5g carbs)

Dinner - 9:30pm/10pm

100g Cooked chicken breast (is this enough? Maybe up to 150g?)

50g uncooked brown rice (35.8g carbs)

1 glucosamine tab

1 l-carnitine tab

1 omega 3, 6 + 9 tab

Before Bed - 11pm

1 Multi-vitamin tab

Calories - 2045, Carbs - 196g, Protein - 222g, Fat - 37g (excluding all supps apart from protein and PWO shake)

So that's it. And then as the weeks go by, i tend to drop the carbs by x amount of grams (maybe 10g) per meal, and then eventually replace dinner rice with fibrous carbs like brocolli, and then with tuna, maybe remove the pasta and add some sweetcorn and so on. Does this sound sensible?

Then after this, i can start to think about a bulk. I just think it would be silly for me to try and bulk now considering i hate my waist and stuff the size it is now, so bulking will only make me hate it worse. So once the fat is gone, i can then bulk with nice, proper and sensible gains and i'll be able to see the muscle i'm packing on rather than it being masked by the mountains of fat i have now.

Please guys, some serious advice would be great, and some motivation just to spur me on. I've constructed a diet, told you how i'll tweak it, and i'm also going to be doing 25 minutes of walking on a treadmill after EVERY weights session (approx 4-5x a week)

(Treadmill settings: Incline - 10/15, speed is set a 5.5, not sure if MPH or KPH, but it gets my heart rate around 130 so all good)

Many thanks in advance, if i've missed anything, please let me know.

Alex


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

listen. you dont look that bad. most guys have the fat you mention.

your goal is to lose body fat?

your cals are 2000ish plus supplements?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome back dude!!

First things first, you're not looking half as bad as you may think but I appreciate you may not see what others do...the majority of us are exactly the same. I'd also say your bf is a tad lower than you think, 20% very max but more likely 17-18ish.

Can't write a great deal now as family to sort but wanted to give my ten pence worth along with a bit of support. Diet's on the right track, can't remember it all now I'm typing but off the top if my head you need to up the breakfast protein intake, drop tuna in sunflower and take slow release protein on before bed. There are prob a few other bits too but will look at it again later.

I'd drop weights down to 2-3 sessions tops and use the rest for 45 mins low impact or HIT cardio.

Oh and I'd most DEFO lose all the body hair....you'll drop a dress size in a flash if you do!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you need to be consistent mate, thats it..

forget about bulking for now, n stop overthinking.. ie use the saved energy to be focussed and consistent..consistent..consistent..

no one forced the goodies in to your mouth but you.. your mates aint gonna give a fcuk.. dont feel guilty about turning down aunt nellies apple pie cos you`ll offend her lol

youre doing this for you.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

doggy said:
 

> listen. you dont look that bad. most guys have the fat you mention.
> 
> your goal is to lose body fat?
> 
> your cals are 2000ish plus supplements?


Yeah, but the only supps i don't include are the C4 and the tablets, which aren't very calorific.

I feel i look terrible, no visible abs, i want to lose the fat on my lower chest too. I also want to bring my back out and get that V taper so it gives the illusion of a smaller waist. The photo where i expand my ribcage, i just look straight sided, top to bottom, with no definition. The other diet plan i posted was around 1700 calories i think and i was told i wasn't eating enough? I just get so confused with all these conflicting opinions  ha ha, how do you think i should be eating training then? If ideally, i just want to look ripped?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you wanna be ripped but how much cardio do you do on a regular basis?

regular meaning month in month out dude?

how long have you actually been training?


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Welcome back dude!!
> 
> First things first, you're not looking half as bad as you may think but I appreciate you may not see what others do...the majority of us are exactly the same. I'd also say your bf is a tad lower than you think, 20% very max but more likely 17-18ish.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, i look forward to your detailed reply when all the family stuff is sorted 

So how would you up the protein intake at breakfast, what would you replace the tuna with and what sort of protein before bed? Money is a big factor though as its so expensive to eat clean!  ha ha.

I feel a lot better training 4-5 times a week though and doing cardio after, but what sort of training would you do? And when you say cardio on rest, is that rest days and no cardio after weights?

Thanks


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you wanna be ripped but how much cardio do you do on a regular basis?
> 
> regular meaning month in month out dude?
> 
> how long have you actually been training?


Yeah man, i do 25 minutes hill walking after every weights session, which works out at 5 times per week. and then i'll increase time as i go further through the weeks.

You also said about forgetting the bulk, most people have said i should bulk instead of cut. But what is the point of bulking when i look like that, right?! Ha ha, i feel i am adequately big enough, and am happy to lose fat and then bulk, because that is the proper way to do it right? Plus summer is coming up  Do you reckon i could ever look good? I've been training for about 1 year and a bit, and have put on some muscle from what i looked like before, but i have struggled with consistency, especially sticking to my diet on weekends. I just want to look good man!

Thanks for all your help so far


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Liquid egg whites or whey for breakie perhaps.

Tuna in water

Pro-6, cottage cheese or eggs before bed.

Lift weights twice a week (full body) with 20 mins cardio after each, 45 mins cardio 3-4 times a week and rest completely whatever's left. Have faith in the x2, we don't preach it for the craic...

No more treats, nail that routine SOLID for 3 months and you WILL drop bundles of bf, no two ways about it.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Liquid egg whites or whey for breakie perhaps.
> 
> Tuna in water
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome man, just trying to find the money for it :/ plus i don't like cottage cheese  so you recommend Cals split then? what days do i train, and how long does it take per workout? I just feel like i can't shake the habit of going to the gym 4-5 times a week! :/ ha ha, will it keep me looking the same or will i lose/gain muscle on this routine?

I do really like focusing on a certain body part/s per session. How does this sound if i decide to go about my own routine (and i'm not slagging yours off Cal!)

Sunday - Back and Bis

Monday - Chest and Tris

Tuesday - Football 5 a side

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Legs

Friday - Shoulders, calves and abs

Saturday - Rest

So thats weights 4 times a week, and 3 rest days, plus football is a good cardio workout


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Also, i don't want to lose so much fat that i look like a scrawny bugger! I want to stay a similar size to those photos, just with some definition. I don't want my arms getting smaller (i don't think there's too much fat on my arms to be fair anyway)

I just want to look like i do in those photos, but with less fat, then obviously more muscle once i've trimmed down a bit


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it looks standard stuff that people get wrong and dont gain on.

i`m not fussed about what you do dude, just whether it works..

what youve been doing so far hasnt worked.

straight q for you can you be consistent?

you have bf to drop and arent doing regualr cardio?

i`ll start answering qs when you do dude..

quid pro quo..

you say youve read my thread and then ask how many times you do it and "will it keep me looking the same etc etc.."

mate read the stickeys, learn the basics cos youre coming across as a headless chicken that wants to be told what your ego tells you is right..

soz to be blunt, but its really plai youre not getting this at all..

please ask dorectly what you dotn understand..where did you feel you went wrong before?

whats gonna chnage by doing a routien thats sates your ego and has no regular cardio in it?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

what you drinking mate I give up till my body the way i want You just have to keep at it mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Can't argue with the above dude 

YOUR way hasn't really worked so far, that's why you're here after all. So perhaps time to start having a little faith?

Train HARD twice a week, bleed those compounds dry till you've got nothing left to give. Remember, you grow when you rest. Are you gonna grow more resting 5 or 2-3 days? Forget what the bench press Mondays and bicep boys are telling you down the gym...

Then smash the low intensity or HIT cardio, as many days as poss for a good 45 mins a time. It's sh*t mate but it's the only way to drop bf quickly.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> it looks standard stuff that people get wrong and dont gain on.
> 
> i`m not fussed about what you do dude, just whether it works..
> 
> ...


25 minutes after every session and 60 minutes of 5 a side football every week is consistent cardio isn't it?

I can be consistent, but with meals for chopping and changing for example, would pitta bread and mince meat be an adequate meal for dinner, or should i just take a meal plan and stick to it.

My girlfriend is at uni in cardiff so i visit her most weekends which does make it difficult to stick to a diet, i told her today in fact that i am going to have to start buying my own food when i'm up there because she cooks things like pizza and cottage pie, which are simply not good enough for my diet.

I don't mean to come across as egotistical, but from all the advice i've had in the past, i thought my diet i posted was ok, so with a few changes that Dorsey suggested, would that be cool? And then your routine for training?

One thing about me, i ask a lot of questions, and you're right, sometimes i don't like it unless it's what i want to hear. I can't afford a personal trainer, but what i want is someone to tell me what to do! I know thats stingey of me, seeing as your a trainer yourself, but money is so tight for me at the moment, so i like to feel like i know something, so when i post a diet and people say it looks good, i feel a sense of achievement already and it spurs me on and motivates me.

So my question is, what do i do?

Is that diet paired with your workout good? Can you link in the stickys mate and i'll read everything there is to read.

Thanks


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Can't argue with the above dude
> 
> YOUR way hasn't really worked so far, that's why you're here after all. So perhaps time to start having a little faith?
> 
> ...


I know man, i can't thank you all enough for even taking the time to help me out seeing as i just keep posting the same old s**t! So really, thanks to everyone for that 

I just really don't want to get scrawny, so if i do the weights hard and eat right, supplement properly and hit the cardio, i'll drop body fat while keeping muscle, and looked "ripped" instead of skinny? I'd love to look like what you or cal or anyone does in there photos on here, so please, i beg you all, help me look like that! ha ha

Thanks


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> what you drinking mate I give up till my body the way i want You just have to keep at it mate


I drink just water mate, the occasional diet coke here and there, and i also forgot to add, i drink Scivation XTEND BCAA's as well, 2 scoops in the morning, and 2 scoops during the gym


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Mate no one can take ur hand and walk you through It you sticking the pizza in ur mouth and the beer down ur throat bud


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

sorry bud did not see the last post on the beer


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> sorry bud did not see the last post on the beer


Ha ha, that's ok mate  I rarely drink beer, just did this weekend cause all my mates were back from uni. I don't snack through out the week and i usually have very good will power. What would be the best thing to snack on if i do get peckish though? Just like sometimes before bed if i have my dinner a bit earlier than usual.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i snack on raw carrots just kid on it crisps now


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Dude, don't put me in the same upper-echelon as our Cal, jeese!!

My avi is all in the lighting believe me  I'm around 14.5% bf and do zero cardio...but the main reason for that is I'm happy with my current levels etc. I've got to where I am via diet and lifting alone and I'm not planning on changing that for the time being unless a) bf starts getting out of hand it B) I desperately want my abs out.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Alex, take a look at cals pics, his workouts, his profession..... The guy knows his stuff.

Most of the posters on here take his advice, mostly unconditionally without doubt or question.

I do not understand why the stuff he says works at times, but I don't have the time to do the research that he has.

He gets paid to give this advice so I'd snap up as much of the freebies as you can. Trust in the routine and let the results convince you!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

philb125 said:


> ...mostly unconditionally without doubt or question...


Ha, you reckon??


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

He gets his way in the end


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Dude, don't put me in the same upper-echelon as our Cal, jeese!!
> 
> My avi is all in the lighting believe me  I'm around 14.5% bf and do zero cardio...but the main reason for that is I'm happy with my current levels etc. I've got to where I am via diet and lifting alone and I'm not planning on changing that for the time being unless a) bf starts getting out of hand it B) I desperately want my abs out.


Ha ha! My bad!  yeah i guess, once you look like that then you can just maintain it with diet and weights cant you 

So then, revised diet plan and workout plan. How does this sound...

Breakfast - 7am

40g Asda Ready Oats with water

4 scrambled egg whites

2 Multi-vitamin tabs

1 glucosamine tab

1 l-carnitine tab

1 omega 3, 6 + 9 tab

Meal 2 - 10am

2 scoops Gaspari MyoFusion with 400ml water (50g protein, 10g carbs, 6g fat)

Lunch - 12:30pm/1pm

100g Cooked chicken breast

50g uncooked brown rice

1 glucosamine tab

1 l-carnitine tab

1 omega 3, 6 + 9 tab

Meal 4 - 3:30pm/4pm

130g Tuna in brine/spring water

50g uncooked Wholewheat Penne Pasta

Pre-workout - 5:45pm

1 scoop Cellucor C4

Post-workout - 7:30/8pm

2 scoops Gaspari MyoFusion with 400ml water (50g protein, 10g carbs, 6g fat)

2 scoops CNP Pro-Fuel (47.5g carbs)

Dinner - 9:30pm/10pm

100g Cooked chicken breast

50g uncooked brown rice

1 glucosamine tab

1 l-carnitine tab

1 omega 3, 6 + 9 tab

Before Bed - 11pm

1 Multi-vitamin tab

Some form of slow release protein shake

Obviously, this is for a training day, how would i shift the last few meals, seeing as i wouldnt be having pre or post workout supps, and i'd be pushing dinner to around 7:30, so i'd need something around 10ish. Slow release shake here and then bed?

As for workouts, do Cals FB workout, but what days would be best to do it, considering i have football on tuesday evenings and go to Cardiff (either friday evening or saturday afternoon, until sunday afternoon)

Just some q's about the workouts to make sure i'm absolutely sure 

deads-alternated with squats each workout. (Deads one week, squats the next)

bench press (bar or dumbells? can i use either? maybe chop and change through out the weeks?)

close grip pulldowns (do these widen your back, because i'd like to get my wings  is this underhand grip on a straight bar?)

calf raises

military press (again, bar or dumbells, or even smith machine/weight machine)

bicep curls (bar, cable, dumbells, chop and change?)

crunches

triceps pushdowns. (a bar, flat bar?)

"all done for 3 sets of 10 with the same working weight for each set of the exercise.

ie only last set will be set to failure." - are there any warm up sets? and if you use the same working weight but don't fail on the 3rd set, do you increase weight? or start with a weight that you know will be taxing? because i normally up the weight each set. How long are the rest periods?

And then split when it becomes too hard to complete heavier routines? or after a certain number of weeks?

Thanks guys


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

bud you are a gr8 writer You must have been good at school mate he he lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

philb125 said:


> Alex, take a look at cals pics, his workouts, his profession..... The guy knows his stuff. Most of the posters on here take his advice, mostly unconditionally without doubt or question. I do not understand why the stuff he says works at times, but I don't have the time to do the research that he has.He gets paid to give this advice so I'd snap up as much of the freebies as you can. Trust in the routine and let the results convince you!


How do you know it works mate How long have you be doing it for Just asking


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> How do you know it works mate How long have you be doing it for Just asking


Not sure what the question is here meek, how do I know what works?

Cals advice?

If so, i go generally by school of thought. I read this forum, and sure you do at least as much and it's plain to see the amount of respect the guy has and the volume of people that seek his advice both free and paid for is surely testimony to that.

As I said I don't have the answer to why the advice works. As I am in no way educated in the field to the levels some are on here. But I would be confident enough to take on board any feedback he offered, especially as its the type of feedback you should really be paying for.

Maybe I've misunderstood the question mind so apologies if that's the case.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I just read the same as you mate Then try it out for 6 weeks if it works I stay with it I do 3 days a week it work for me mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

heres the thing, all your questions are pertinent..

jakal and opeth disciple ask alot of pertinent questions too..

the thing is they come across as irrelevant mate..

your asking questions ive answered in my beginers thread..

the stickeys are in every section at the top of the forums..

i should chnage my threads name cos its not just about a fullbody routine, its a way of training STARTING with a fb routine that SETS YOU UP FIR A SPLIT.

thats it pure and simple..

i try and explain how to make it work using POUNDAGE CYCLING.

everything you need to grow is in that thread.



> youre overthinging too much you cant see its alternating each workout[/color]
> 
> bench press (bar or dumbells? can i use either? maybe chop and change through out the weeks?)ive said bar and never mention doing anything except sticking like sh1t to a blanket to it.. the info is plain to see but you created a question that wasnt there...AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


mate i`1m losing the will to live with the last paragraph tbh..

of course theres warm up sets, specially for the first few exercises..

if you can do more than 10 rep out on last set, it`ll come right with in a few weeks.

weight increases every week..

you split it when all the4 added weight becomes too much..

this is all there in thread IF YOU LOOK dude..

take a massive step back dude and stop thnking.

your emissing what obvious as a result.

youre diet is overtly anal and i missed that you do cardio after training(nice one) cos it was hidden amongst all the thinking..

so if you can be consistent why were`nt you over easter???

youre diet is beyond what i`d need to create a cut in a client, youre doing enuff cardio (when youre consistent)

how long a time do you call consistent? 3-4 months?

how much rest do you get?

somethings going way wrong for you and its only gonna become apparent when we can find out what youre missing..

if anyone went for a one hour walk every day and ate your diet they`d sh1t weight..

so where do you think things are going wrong?

no routine or diet is gonna work for you till you suss it out, i will try and help..


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm just being thorough cal, as I said before, I like to ask questions. Thanks for all your advice, but surely you contradict yourself by sayin my diet is anal or not very good, then you say someone eating like that and doing 1hr cardio a day would sh1t weight? So things like that confuse me, I'm just gonna eat that diet, train hard, and do 40 minutes of cardio a day until I have a firm base as to where I feel comfortable to start packing on some muscle.

Sound cool?

Thanks


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

AlexanderBurton said:


> I'm just being thorough cal, as I said before, I like to ask questions. Thanks for all your advice, but surely you contradict yourself by sayin my diet is anal or not very good, then you say someone eating like that and doing 1hr cardio a day would sh1t weight? So things like that confuse me, I'm just gonna eat that diet, train hard, and do 40 minutes of cardio a day until I have a firm base as to where I feel comfortable to start packing on some muscle.
> 
> Sound cool?
> 
> Thanks


why dont you just bang steroids like 95 pec cent of the ppl here bud They work gr8 for ever thing lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I think he take fine bud I know that I have in the passed But you never on when it happens to me mate


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

MEEKY said:


> why dont you just bang steroids like 95 pec cent of the ppl here bud They work gr8 for ever thing lol


nothing up with chasing the dream fella. dont wanna lok back in 10 years and say " i wish" ........


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Steroids are bad for you!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

flint said:


> nothing up with chasing the dream fella. dont wanna lok back in 10 years and say " i wish" ........


Use are all taking the wrong way again Steroids are fine with me bud It part of body building And fine with me lol


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> Steroids are bad for you!!


yes they are, my comments were in jest of meekys excellent typing skills .......


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Ur a funny guy Never see that before lmao


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

meeky im gonna send round some g h for you to inject your keyboard with bud, by the time those keys get a pump in em you will be spelling like shakespeare lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Steroids are bodybuilding!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Well make sure they big ones bud They time bud just send them


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Alex multiple people have given you advice on this forum now, I don't think your being thorough in your approach, I think your simply just not listening to what people are trying to tell you, either that or your just look for the advice that sounds best to you. If I was Cal, I'd have long lost my patience with you, as I already have. So how about you just follow the routine he's set out and stick to your diet, or this thread is going to quite quickly turn into a dead end where you make no progress and no ones prepared to help you. Then after say 2 or three weeks once you've made a bit of progress go from there.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

flint said:


> meeky im gonna send round some g h for you to inject your keyboard with bud, by the time those keys get a pump in em you will be spelling like shakespeare lol


you finished funny man Need a laff mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

what no more funny bud Now did you get ur head out bud


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

were did fleg go this time He all way misses my bit So unlucky mate


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Yanny and fleg, are you not on steroids? You both look great in your avatars! 

I'm a hypochondriac as it is people, so I won't go anywhere near them, not least until I understand bodybuilding properly and if I am wanting to compete etc.

As for my diet, I'm going to take just 1 scoop of whey for my 2nd meal instead of 2, and have maybe 1-2 tbsp of peanut butter, and then add 1 scoop of casein before bed  fingers crossed this works 

I know I can stick to it, just can't wait until Sunday to get started!


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

AChappell said:


> Alex multiple people have given you advice on this forum now, I don't think your being thorough in your approach, I think your simply just not listening to what people are trying to tell you, either that or your just look for the advice that sounds best to you. If I was Cal, I'd have long lost my patience with you, as I already have. So how about you just follow the routine he's set out and stick to your diet, or this thread is going to quite quickly turn into a dead end where you make no progress and no ones prepared to help you. Then after say 2 or three weeks once you've made a bit of progress go from there.


I know mate, I am doing what he said. But a lot of bodybuilding is down to nutrition, and rather than helping me change my diet by adding suggestions and editing my version, people just slag it off. I'm here for help, and I'm listening. For example, Cal said I'm asking questions that aren't there, but what's wrong wanting to learn? People view everything in a different light, as goes the saying 'each to their own'

I didn't mean to offend anyone or slag anything off (and I still don't think I have) but this is my opinion of being thorough. I was going to look into buying 'Joe Weiders Ultimate Bodybuilding' and read through that, also Negrita Jayde's 'Sliced'

Simply because I like to learn. If you don't ask questions, you don't get answers, right?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mate andys right but i`m too polite lol..

theres asking pertinent questions and circular thinking.

i cant engage in any more circular thinking..

ps dont i look like i`m on gear?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I've heard a few people have bought sliced on here recently. I would say worth a read


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> mate andys right but i`m too polite lol..
> 
> theres asking pertinent questions and circular thinking.
> 
> ...


I am sorry mate, like i said, i didn't mean to offend or annoy, it's just what i saw as being thorough.

And of course you look like you're on gear  You've got like a 16 pack in that photo haven't you?! Ha ha!

So what it all boils down to...

Stick to the basics, stick to the diet and be consistent in the gym (weights and cardio) and hopefully, results should follow 

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

fleg said:


> Sliced is amazing mate considering not going on this date tonight so I can read it.. Nah I jokes
> 
> I'm on my first cycle week 4 mate so gains are only really comin now but thx, I get that a lot..
> 
> Yanny, nah he's just on that protein stuff  hahaha


I think i'd be far too scared to go on gear! Could you get to looking like you without it? Or at least somewhere close?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i take v little gear and myself and fleg are acheivable naturally..

i`m 20 years older than him tho and have a fusion..

yes mate consistency..


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i take v little gear and myself and fleg are acheivable naturally..
> 
> i`m 20 years older than him tho and have a fusion..
> 
> yes mate consistency..


Bet you can't wait till i start asking for advice on gear Cal  ha ha

My uncle used to do it so i do know a fair bit actually, i just don't think i could do it without worrying i'd have a heart attack or drop dead!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> In priority order..
> 
> Diet
> 
> ...


ohhh youre opening up a can of worms on that one dude..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Genetics is a given fortunately for fleg they seem to be great lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha no no, keep it open... 

Alex, you're on the right track now dude. Lift twice a week, blast the cardio, eat clean, stop over thinking, be consistent 7 days a week and inside a month you'll be noticing big changes.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks so much guys 

I'll let you know how i get on and post some progress pics


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Start up a journal bud. I love those


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Start journal, take pics and record weight and some measurements.

Good luck!!


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello all! One last question before i begin.

Obviously on non-training days, i won't be taking a PWO shake, so what shall i use to replace this?

Thanks


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Nothing just keep to the number of macros your wanting to take daily. A Post workout shake is to get you a quick fix of protein and possibly carbs depending on goals


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Cool 

Thanks mate


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

flint said:


> meeky im gonna send round some g h for you to inject your keyboard with bud, by the time those keys get a pump in em you will be spelling like shakespeare lol


thats not funny. the guys got dyslexia. are you perfect?


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Me again! Ha ha,

Basically, on my workout days I'm eating around 1850 calories, but on non training days (cardio days) I don't have my PWO shake, which drops me around to about 1350 calories a day, should I still do cardio? Or eat something in place of my PWO?

Also, eatin like this trying to burn fat won't get me super skinny will it? because I don't want to look scrawny!

Cheers guys


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

You sure bud that very low


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

That's very low calories

You'll burn fat but unless you're on gear, you'll lose muscle as well


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

It's because my PWO shake is 492 cals, 57.5g carbs, 50g protein and 6g fats.

So do you reckon I should try and add another meal (no clue what?) or not do cardio on non weight days?

1850 cals is ok for cutting though right, on weight days and stuff?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

If you are losing a couple of pounds a week, then it's the right amount of calories


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> If you are losing a couple of pounds a week, then it's the right amount of calories


Very sound advice! I guess I'll just weight myself next week and see how I get on right? I just don't want to be scrawny, I want to lose my muffin tops so I look a bit shapely, and then bulk from that so everything is in proportion 

Should I do cardio on the low cal days you reckon?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

A bit of cardio will always help

I did plenty when I started cutting


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

I just don't want to burn muscle, especially with my highest intake of cals being around 1890! But if I'm eating enough protein and stuff then that should be fine right?

Because eating 1350 calories and doing 45 mind of cardio, surely that will burn muscle?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ate your a major over thinker lol. I thought I was bad. Stop worrying so much bud


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

If you don't eat enough carbs, you could end up finding some of the protein being converted for energy, gluconeogenesis


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Ate your a major over thinker lol. I thought I was bad. Stop worrying so much bud


I know I am mate but I can't help it  I'm a hypochondriac so I worry a lot! Ha ha, I just don't want to burn muscle mate, I literally want my muffin tops to shrink, lose a bit of chest and ab fat, and then bulk. Sound cool? I'll see how I get on week by week with this, and then I'll post some pictures in a month and see if you lot recommend a bulk 

Is bulking over summer good? Cause if I ever want to whip the shirt off, does it make you look fat?

Cheers


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> If you don't eat enough carbs, you could end up finding some of the protein being converted for energy, gluconeogenesis


So what do I do?! Lord above, I wish it was simple! But I guess if it was, we'd all be walking round looking the mutts nuts wouldn't we! 

It's that I just want to do everyone properly on the best way it can be done 

So should I just see how it goes, then bulk?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Let's keep it simple!

Train hard, add cardio if you feel the need to

Just try and eat a healthy balanced diet and try to lose 2 lbs a week


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Let's keep it simple!
> 
> Train hard, add cardio if you feel the need to
> 
> Just try and eat a healthy balanced diet and try to lose 2 lbs a week


I know mate! I feel my diet on training days is fine, but because when I don't train, I whip 500 cals out my diet in the drop of a hat, there is a big void. What do I fill that void with to ensure I stay around 1900 cals a day? Shall I just do cardio on non weight days and still take a PWO shake after cardio?

So just stick to the same meal plan every day, or replace the shake with a solid meal?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You don't need to eat the same amount of calories day in day out but you should have the same amount of meals

Obviously, on non training days you won't ned as many calories but I would still get a little meal in, say tuna on toast or 100g of lean ham in some wholemeal bread


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> You don't need to eat the same amount of calories day in day out but you should have the same amount of meals
> 
> Obviously, on non training days you won't ned as many calories but I would still get a little meal in, say tuna on toast or 100g of lean ham in some wholemeal bread


Cool, cheers mate 

Like i say, i just don't wanna lose muscle mass, so even on my low cal days, i'm still getting around 110g carbs and 170g protein. I might even add a scoop of myofusion to my bed time shake so i have 1 scoop myofusion and 1 scoop casein, thats and extra 150cals, 5g carbs and 25g protein  Sound cool?

It all boils down to me being impatient and too scared to see results i don't want to see! I've always (and still do) think i'm fat, yet when i'm trying to cut, i'm worried i'll get too skinny! But then again, i won't lose drastic amounts of fat/muscle in a week anyway, maybe 3/4lbs tops, so when i see my body has changed, then it's time to bulk right? That's the good thing about the changes being gradual


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

AlexanderBurton said:


> Me again! Ha ha,
> 
> Basically, on my workout days I'm eating around 1850 calories, but on non training days (cardio days) I don't have my PWO shake, which drops me around to about 1350 calories a day, should I still do cardio? Or eat something in place of my PWO?
> 
> ...


is this a serious thread? i cant help but help think this is a whind up.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

doggy said:


> is this a serious thread? i cant help but help think this is a whind up.


Of course it' s serious, i'm asking for advice.

Why would it be a wind up?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

AlexanderBurton said:


> Of course it' s serious, i'm asking for advice.
> 
> Why would it be a wind up?


Think it's because your calories seem very low


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

re read it. what you expect to do would take someone natural years to achieve. you will never stick to that diet.
View attachment 3346


if your calories are too low youre body can use its own muscle as fuel. (see picture). you need to do a lot more research. you also seem reluctant to take good advise youve been given.

hypochondriac??? really??? i think on that diet your heading for the hospital.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What's that picture doggy who is it


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

doggy said:


> re read it. what you expect to do would take someone natural years to achieve. you will never stick to that diet.
> View attachment 3346
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is, no one has taken my diet and changed it. I come here for help, and either get people saying 'that's not right' or 'you're too anal.' Rather than people doing that, can they not just take a look at my diet and change it to help me out?!

If someone asked me for advice, i'd take the time to help them best i can if i was knowledgeable enough.

So please guys, can i just get a straight forward answer! Such as here's a rough meal plan, try this?

Why won't i stick to that diet?

and i that picture, is that the same guy?

According to a BMR calculator, my BMR is 1946.3, then times this by 1.2 to get my maintenance BMR, which is 2335.56, then create a 500 calorie defecit for fat loss, which is 1835.56.

My diet on training days, including my PWO shake is 1940 cals, 172g carbs, 217g protein and 38g fat. So surely, a diet like this will be fine? if i stick to that everyday? Which is what my question was in the first place. Do i replace my PWO shake with food? And then with a diet of 1940 cals a day every day, i will also do cardio every day.

Am i correct?


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Or, should i exclude the PWO from my diet plan, even though it's 492 cals, 50g of protein and carbs, because this is fuelling my body after the work out? or should i include this in all of my macros and such?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

just go and do it and see how you get on. if youre exhausted eat more. if youre buzzing train more. theres no quick fix, no magic beans. everyone is different. you will lose weight, but is it fat or muscle? do you think its possible to build muscle and recover enough on those calories? we are going round in circles here.

i think most folk have lost patients with you. i wish you well.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

dont know who the guy is, i just googled anorexia.


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

doggy said:


> just go and do it and see how you get on. if youre exhausted eat more. if youre buzzing train more. theres no quick fix, no magic beans. everyone is different. you will lose weight, but is it fat or muscle? do you think its possible to build muscle and recover enough on those calories? we are going round in circles here.
> 
> i think most folk have lost patients with you. i wish you well.


Well some people are more difficult than others to deal with, so if you've lost patience after a few days then i don't really think that's fair.

All i want is some pissing help, the reason i'm going round in circles is because of all the different answers. I am trying to cut at the moment and maintain muscle, not build it.

So i'd like a clear answer to this question please.

According to a BMR calculator, my BMR is 1946.3, then times this by 1.2 to get my maintenance BMR, which is 2335.56, then create a 500 calorie defecit for fat loss, which is 1835.56.

My diet on training days, including my PWO shake is 1940 cals, 172g carbs, 217g protein and 38g fat. So surely, a diet like this will be fine? if i stick to that everyday? Which is what my question was in the first place. Will this diet be suitable, and do i replace my PWO shake with food? And then with a diet of 1940 cals a day every day, i will also do cardio every day.

Thanks


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I've already said that you should eat a balanced diet and try to drop 2lbs a week

If that works with 1900 calories or 5900 calories, it doesn't matter, just do it and see what happens!!


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> I've already said that you should eat a balanced diet and try to drop 2lbs a week
> 
> If that works with 1900 calories or 5900 calories, it doesn't matter, just do it and see what happens!!


I know you have mate, and i appreciate that, but how to balance it? I'll just consume around 1900 calories a day, do some cardio and weights and let you know how i get on  There you are, keeping it simple.

Cheers for the help guys


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

alex if you dotn know how to use such detailed macros dont try and use them..

i dont wanna hear all that bllx about perfect diets giving max gains, you aint gonna get anywhere the way your going mate..

consistency and common sense!


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> alex if you dotn know how to use such detailed macros dont try and use them..
> 
> i dont wanna hear all that bllx about perfect diets giving max gains, you aint gonna get anywhere the way your going mate..
> 
> consistency and common sense!


Cheers guys


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree with cal, level of detail you've gone to is insane.

I'm no expert and can't pretend to know half of the stuff that's on here but I think you need to get started. Put as much effort and dedication into doing the routines and eating cleaner and no doubt you'll start to see results.

Everybody is different and we all react different to food, training, rest that's why this place has so many varying answers! They can't tell you what works for you. They can only give you vague ideas.... You then have to apply common sense when tweaking it to suit you!

Start doing, stop thinking!

Good luck!


----------

